# Your thoughts and opinions, Reptisun 10.0 compact bulbs



## nikki0601 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I think we all agree that MVB is best, but I went to petsmart for 3 powersun bulbs, they only had 2 in stock so I bought a reptisun 10.0 compact bulb, its not a coil bulb.. I have used reptisun tube style uvb but wanted to try this one since couldnt get the powersun.. What are your thoughts and opinions on this bulb?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2011)

In my opinion, since the problem with the original compact bulbs was that it directed too much UV out the end of the bulb, that these bulbs should be mounted horizontally, for instance, in an aquarium hood.


----------



## ascott (Dec 9, 2011)

Yup.....agreeing all the way with Yvonne.....

Just a side opinion to something you said  while MVB are a popular item and have good results in alot of applications...they are not always the best option....IMHO  I say this with many variables in mind.....


----------



## jaizei (Dec 9, 2011)

I would just recommend that you follow the instructions closely and keep an eye on your tortoise for any changes in behavior or problems. Pretty much the same as you should do with any lamp. 

Many of the problems caused by early CFL UVb lamps were due to improper use since the lamps didn't come with instructions. Mounting height and the type of dome/reflector are very important and should be given a bit of consideration.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 9, 2011)

My advice would be to please don't use it. They, along with the coil bulbs, caused so much eye damage. I certainly would not use it and I would ask you to not use it.


----------



## Tony the tank (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm sure your going to get a lot of feedback on this... I have used the CFB without incident...If you follow manufactures directions as it pertains to distance and fixture(reflective fixtures increase the UVB output of CFB significantly ...thus changing the safe min distance)..Also burn the bulb in for at least 5-6 hrs min before placing in the enclosure... I believe you will be alright...


I would also recommend a deeper dome fixture....so all the light is directed straight down...not creating a glare


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't think you'll have a problem- while they do have a little bit of a 'focused beam', it is not as bad as the coiled version. However, I would suggest mounting it sideways, or at least pointing the brightest spot on a wall over the tortoise's heads.

While part of the problem in the past was mis-mounted lights, the bigger problem was an error in how the bulbs were coated. Fluorescent bulbs create powerful UV light in the UVB-UVC range, which is dangerous- and invisible. The inner part of the tube is coated with a powder that absorbs the UV light and re-releases it as visible light in whatever color the coating is designed to work with. UVB bulbs have a special coating that filters out the UVC and reduces the intensity of UVB to produce visible light. They are more expensive because so few people want this option. 

The 'bad bulbs' were letting too much UVB out, and even some UVC, which sterilizes tissues, kills lots of stuff, screws up eyes, etc.

That issue aside, some keepers report that the beam coming from the tip of the coiled, and possibly the 'folded' compact fluorescent bulbs is too intense, especially for young tortoises. I don't know of any research in this issue, but it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Powersun for my baby tortoise, the CFB is for my baby aquatic turtles, not sure if that makes any difference.. Was not especially intended on going with the cfb but when the powersun was unavailable I saw the reptisun compact and thought it looked pretty good, had only heard bad things about coil bulbs, after I got home and before I set the light up I did decide to do research just to make sure, could not find any up to date research on this particular bulb, I have been running it in a reflective dome fixure for a few days now, have it right at 12â€ to the side of the basking area, no problems as of yet but still wanted to make this thread to get recent opinions.. Very interesting info so far


----------



## Baoh (Dec 9, 2011)

I have used these, the coiled bulbs, and MVBs. No problems for me.


----------



## tortoiseboy8o8 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've used this for the first 7 or 8 months I had my sulcata back in Sept 2010. It worked fine no problems. I eventually switched to Powersun, then Mega Ray which didn't do so well for me on the life of bulb unfortunately, then back to Powersun. Now I have a UV meter 6.2. I'm running a 10.0 CFL in a zoo med deep dome along with Powersun in another lamp. Readings weren't dangerous at any angle. The dangers from coil or CFL's were from years ago. Should be safe.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone, for the info, keep it coming


----------



## EKLC (Dec 9, 2011)

Apparently ZooMed lowered the proportion of the "phototherapy" phosphor in their compact lamps which allowed near-UVC radiation to pass through. Also, if you're still worried about dangerous levels of UVB, don't use a reflective dome.



ascott said:


> Yup.....agreeing all the way with Yvonne.....
> 
> Just a side opinion to something you said  while MVB are a popular item and have good results in alot of applications...they are not always the best option....IMHO  I say this with many variables in mind.....



I started feeling this way. My MVB's were burning out often (my domes sit on a lid which is what I must open to access my tort, so the movement does them in probably). Also I had a hard time keeping the humidity up and a temperature gradient with them. 

So now, I have the long tube reptisun 10, which covers a lot of area and produces a low level of UVB in a predictable radial pattern. I feel better that my tort gets a lower level of UVB throughout the day, than just hoping he basks for long enough in the right spot.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2011)

I would not use any type of compact florescent, including this one. Why risk it? You live in a warm climate and your torts will be fine without sun for a few weeks at a time through the chilly parts of winter. Just get them outside as often as you can. I'd just use a regular incandescent bulb until the MVBs come in.


----------

